# Treatment suggestion



## Greybeard (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi folks. Newby here. This relates mostly to irritable bowel syndrome in children as we have not had experience with it in adults. I will try to keep this brief. The following was our experience. Nearly a half century ago, when our son was an infant, he was diagnosed with irritable bowel syndrome. We were told he might grow out of it in a few years but there was no effective treatment for his condition. Any advice we were given proved to be useless. We were also told this frequently happened to fairly intelligent children. No consulation. To us at first, it appeared our baby was having some form of night terrors, writhing and screaming for hours. All we knew, it kept us and him awake a good portion of the night.We thought that later on, he could not successfully go to school without a proper night’s sleep. In fact, his mental development was already being adversely affected. My wife and I are both proactive in our personal health and used plant medicines, natural medicines and wild foods, so after several months of his being probed and tested, we began researching everything we could about the digestive system and proper diet. One day something clicked from two different sources. We had assumed at first that a food source might be causing the problem. Something he shouldn't be eating or drinking. As it turned out, it was what he was lacking in his diet. We really had no hope of it working so well as it did and without any side effects. It was like a miracle. We started by administering Vitamin B5, Pantothentic Acid once a day and eventually settled at 100mgs twice a day. As our son was still an infant, we located a source of vitamin B5 "liquid" for easier application. Before he started school a couple of years later, we switched to a tablet form. The irritable bowel syndrome symptoms had went away and seldom disturbed our sleep or his. As time went on, we occasionally attempted to back him off of the medicine during the summer vacation months but the symptoms always returned. This continued until the age of twelve years when we were able to remove him from the treatment entirely. At no time during his treatment period did we find it necessary to increase the dosage of 100mgs twice a day. Hope this might be of help to other people.


----------

